# Ronda Rousey Adds the Diaz Brothers to Her Training Routine



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> The next time Ronda Rousey defends her Strikeforce bantamweight title, she may have developed a new way to mean mug her opponent.
> 
> Following a brief vacation that she earned by submitting Miesha Tate in early March, Rousey is already getting back into the gym, and she’s adding some new training partners to her routine.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaweekly.com/ronda-rousey-adds-the-diaz-brothers-to-her-training-routine


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it's a good move. She has all the tools in the world to be one of the greats, and training with the Diaz brothers certainly won't hinder that.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

If anything her cardio will imrpove, which is never a bad thing. Not to mention her boxing and submission game will have to get better.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hopefully she won't forget what wins fights for her though. Her ground game is money. The Diaz's will polish her stand up for sure I just hope it don't go to her head


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Hopefully she won't forget what wins fights for her though. Her ground game is money. The Diaz's will polish her stand up for sure I just hope it don't go to her head


She will be at the Gracie gym so I am sure she will be doing a ton of ground work as well.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah this is true


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

If she can learn to work her chokes and other locks the way she swings that armbar every woman in her division is screwed for the next few years..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I bet she's practicing transitions into other submissions from an armbar attempt.

Let's see if Nate or Nick pick up some judo.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think this is a really good move for her. I know it is just a couple week visit, but I have to imagine you can learn a lot from them.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Wish she'd just train with them full time. She's got very strong hips, if she could refine her boxing skills could do some damage on the feet, too.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I bet she's practicing transitions into other submissions from an armbar attempt.
> 
> Let's see if Nate or Nick pick up some judo.


Nate has been showing improved judo lately, I can't remember who but he uchi mata'd someone recently


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The Diaz camp became just that much more awesome.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

she can teach them more than they can teach her.

and im only half joking


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

lolwut said:


> she can teach them more than they can teach her.
> 
> and im only half joking


I think they complenent each other nicely. Their boxing is very effective although hard to learn since you have to be willing to take hits to give them more than if you were boxing a bit more traditionally. That and they also have a wicked ground game.

Then her with her Judo background. I think it's a nice fit.


----------

